# eager beaver chipper



## landscaper (Jun 11, 2014)

I just recently bought a morbark eager beever chipper. I was wondering if anyone knows where to find the serial number and/or model number.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe check the tombstone that old thing was buried under?




















Sorry, sorry, I'm sure somebody here knows. Jared had one until recently.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 11, 2014)

Good luck with that thing!


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 11, 2014)

If I recall the serial number is only 4 digits and its stamped on the disk housing on the right side 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 13, 2014)

It will be above the right side fender on the horizontal brace for the upper feed roller real close to the vertical disk housing. It should also be on the vertical metal piece below the round sticker you can see in the picture. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 13, 2014)

It is a model 290 I believe. Mine was a model 200. I did alot of modifications to mine to make it a hell of a good chipper. 



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 13, 2014)

5 digit # on the side of the tonque.
Jeff


----------



## stanlee (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a '92, model 17 beaver, and the serial is stamped on the side of the tongue.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 13, 2014)

On the older machines it is where I described

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 22, 2014)

That's like a 1984 Eeger Beaver model 100 though I'm not sure they even used a model number back then. Should be a 4 cyl Ford gas engine or Wisconsin 65hp.
Number should be on the tongue but who knows. I have come across old units that never had a number stamped into it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 22, 2014)

When I called morbark about mine, I was told it was on the side of the disc housing and on top of the upper feed wheel arm mounting bracket. Nothing was said about it being stamped into the tounge

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 22, 2014)

Mines on the disk housing just sayin

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 22, 2014)

Every Morbark I ever seen it is stamped on the tongue.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 22, 2014)

Not the old ones

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

